# Is this worth the money? shareanalysis.com



## hesance (12 June 2005)

hello everyone,

being a newbie, i'd like to ask if this service is worth subscribing? https://www.shareanalysis.com/Default.aspx

do u have any other recommendations where i can get some decent unbiased research? something close to the equivalent of morningstar.com in the USA would be great! thanks so much!

best wishes,
hesance


----------



## mime (12 June 2005)

I think you should read share trading books and the do your own research. Too often I've seen the experts wrong.


----------

